# Ladies Shelby? $800



## Mole (Sep 8, 2012)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/3259681998.html


----------



## OldRider (Sep 8, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh boy, definitely not my favorite color scheme!


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2012)

$500 tops in my book...maybe $600 if you really want one. It was on ebay also. No bids.. The paint scheme being non corect colors does kill it in my opinion. It does have the stainless tank inserts though which is a plus!


----------



## Mole (Sep 8, 2012)

Is not pretty... nuff said.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree the color choices suck but I don't think the bike is bad for the money. At  MLC earlier this year there were two totally clapped out girls bike and the asking price was right in this range. I don't think either sold though. Below is one on Ebay right now that has some issues and will need paint and is fast approaching this price point. So everything considered I don't think this is a bad deal for someone wanting a girls bike. BTW this is not my listing. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160873453765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 9, 2012)

I spoke to the gentleman.   For an extra 900 he will throw in the horizontal lobdell seat!


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2012)

For an extra $300 he will put air in the rear tire.Really would you not fill the tire for the pictures?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2012)

I already have an extra girls horizontal sprung seat so no big deal to me. The thing is not all of these, especially the girls, had the horizontal seat.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 9, 2012)

whats with that chainring? Is that correct? I have never seen this before and is not on either of my hiawatha's.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 9, 2012)

did I read that right? he wants an  extra $900 for the lobdell horizontal spring ladies seat?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree the color choices suck but I don't think the bike is bad for the money. At  MLC earlier this year there were two totally clapped out girls bike and the asking price was right in this range. I don't think either sold though. Below is one on Ebay right now that has some issues and will need paint and is fast approaching this price point. So everything considered I don't think this is a bad deal for someone wanting a girls bike. BTW this is not my listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160873453765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




This bike went to $881 plus $130 shipping and reserve still wasn't met! This makes that CL listing look better and better. BTW a fellow CABEr out west had turned me on to that listing but I had a few questions. Yea I know the chainring isn't right and it doesn't have the horizontal seat but I still feel this is a good buy considering I do my own paint and already have the seat.


----------

